# How tame are your tiels?



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

In order from tamest to least:

*Solaire* - Loves hands, loves to be cuddled, thinks he's a little person
*Freya* - Fearless, constantly flies to me and wants to see what I'm up to (not cuddly though)
*Gypsy* - Loves scritches and to sit on knees and shoulders; not afraid of hands but can be testy about stepping up
*Moon* - Not afraid of hands, steps up, likes to be on shoulders, but will not allow scritches
*Juju* - Loves scritches and sitting on heads but does not reliably step up
*Willow* - Curious about people, will step up on a perch for millet (and sometimes the back of my palm), but is still a little unsure.
*Astrid* - Very scared of hands but will fly to my shoulder. Wants to be friends but has a lot of past human-related trauma, essentially.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Honey and Henry are semi-tame and Coco is super tame.  I think it's good to have a variety of tameness just like your 'tiels, Moonchild. If they were all super tame we would drown in a wave of cuddly birdies! :lol:


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I wish mine were not so tame, LOL, if that is even possible to say when so many people want a tame bird. But seriously, my two are soooo needy that, sometimes, I hide in the other room just to get some rest, LOL
They both love scritches and riding on my shoulder/ head. They both love eating with me, they both call me and follow me like puppies...
The problem is, they get jealous of each other. And then they fight.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Maverick is reasonably tame now. He'll step up on my finger without hesitance now, as long as my he can't see or hear my dad. If he sees or hears my dad, he attacks my hand and fingers. -.-
He's not really very cuddly, but he asks his bell for scritches all the time; so I think maybe once he gets to trust me more, he might offer to let me give him scritches.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

RowdyTiel said:


> he asks his bell for scritches all the time


This sounds soo adorable :lol:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> This sounds soo adorable :lol:


It is, lol! :lol: He has a love/hate relationship with his bell.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I guess Hank is reasonably
She's a total Velcro bird..on me mostly but will settle for mom or dad when I'm at work..she doesn't like fingers(she will eat from them and whatnot though) but demands scritches from peoples chins
She thinks she's a person


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> he asks his bell for scritches all the time


LOL! Skiddles does the same - but she will ask for scratches from her favourite teddy bear or the toast/crumpet I am eating (onces she's snacked from the other end of it). She's a little cwazy! 

Skiddles is super tame and super snuggly. Don't get me wrong when she has the cranky's on then we know about it. 

She now can fly but choses to fly in circles then on you - regardless of where you are. The only times she runs away is when its medicine time - she's very cheeky with that now - she'll run to the top of her cage where I can't reach her then when I finally get her she flies off. So that two minute chore has now become the 30 minute challenge. :rofl:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I put Beaker as "Reasonably tame" because he will step up, eat off my plate, explore and shower with me, but he's not _too_ big on scratches or me doing anything that involves touching him in unfamiliar places (Back, feet...) and directly kissing him, I can only air kiss him


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> he asks his bell for scritches all the time; so I think maybe once he gets to trust me more, he might offer to let me give him scritches.


Ziggy did this from the day I adopted him, with one of his toys. He rubs his entire head and face all over the toy. And... with some patience, this is how I got to eventually let him scritch his head. Try this: when he's trying to get scritches from the bell, gently put your hand in the cage and motion as if you're going to scritch him. Do this for a few days, slowly getting closer. Then see if he'll let you touch him gently. That's how I got Ziggy to let me scritch him - he usually only lets me do it when he's near the favorite toy, but he really likes it now, and will even ask for it sometimes when I'm near, by putting his head down 

Ziggy went from not tame, but interested in humans, to being reasonably tame  I'm so proud of him. He was scared of hands first, and you had to chase him around the cage if you needed to pick him up (I had to do it the first weeks I had him, because I had to administer medicine). Once out of the cage, he would fly wildly around, without any control, and crash land into something. Then he'd get scared and run back to the cage and refuse to come out. He did sing and talk, however. He wasn't completely anti-social.

With a lot of hard work, he now spends almost more time outside of the cage then inside. He steps up willingly, and sometimes, he even wants to come visit. He'll stay with you if you take him to the other side of the room, instead of flying back, and will hang out. He has only let me scritch him once or twice outside of the cage, but he's made such great progress 

Tommy was super tame when we got him, haha. He was a rehome who ended up at a pet store on consignment. My dad bought him as a surprise for my mom, because our tiel Merlin had died a few months earlier and mom had been devastated. Tommy sang Andy Griffith to dad all the way home. Once he got home, Mom opened his carrier and Tommy stepped forward and they were best friends ever since  He's a brat to people who aren't my mom, and very nippy. But he loves Mom dearly and is 100% tame with her.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

zippy is ridiculously tame but he has become super clingy and needy which is a bad thing


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Harvey is completely soppy tame, cuddly and clingy. The rest are aviary birds


----------



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

I chose super tame as hemi lets you do anything do him but touch his wings lol he loves kisses and cuddles, chilling on my shoulder asking me what im doing and then looking me straight in the eyes haha. He wont step up on your finger unless u ask him "wanna come?" and he will step up or walk over straight away. I wish all of you could meet hemi he makes me laugh!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

We have a bit of a mix, some are super tame, some semi-tame, some completely wild, and a few are not really tame, but are interested in humans. 

I am just gonna list the ones that are semi-tame/completely wild/not tame but interested in humans. 

Shiro – he will sit on your shoulder, arm, or hand, but doesn’t let you touch him (he used to let us scratch him but that changed when we got Freddy). 

Aubrie – she loves sitting with people, but she prefers not to be touched, it is actually funny because she bows her head down against your head or lips to get scritches, but as soon as you got to give her scritches she goes into attack mode, lol. 

Shiloh – also prefers to sit with you, but not be touched, he is really sweet though, and loves the attention. 

Freddy – we can give him scritches every so often, that is about all though, he loves when you talk to him too.

Cookie – she is completely hands-off, but interested in humans. 

Elliot – he is pretty wild one, but he is happy to sit there and whistle along with you. 

Basil – she is semi-tame, she was super tame, but since going out into the aviary, she lost interest in wanting to be with humans. 

Lyra – completely wild, hands-off. 

Snickers – completely wild, hands-off. 

Marlow – completely wild, hands-off.

Zues – he was wild, but has tamed down slowly, to the point where I have him eating out of my hands and not skittish around humans. 

Jayda – completely wild, hands-off. 

Sage – completely wild, hands-off. 

Sorcha – completely wild, hands-off. 

I think that might be all of them. The rest are really tame.

Edit: I forgot to tick “Not tame but interested in humans”.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pikachu and Godric will let you pet them or give them head scratches and eat from your hands.

Zero and Perky will sit on your finger or shoulder and eat from your hands but will not let you touch them.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*how tame?*

Bennie loves to sit on my arm or shoulder and loves scritches. He is not a cuddler. He will bite if I try to hold him in my hands (as if to check his keel). He is reluctant to go to strangers, but has accepted my parents when I go to visit them.


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

Bailey is nervous about sitting on hands, but loves to sit on my knees or my belly. He's never bitten anybody ever, and sings lovely songs when theres anyone in the room.

Biscotti hates fingers, she won't sit on them but she will sit on a closed fist or the palm of your hand but even then you're at risk of getting a nip on your fingers or thumbs. She loves to sit on shoulders and she nibbles ears, eyelashes and lips and loves to be preened with noses for some reason.


Eve earl:


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Mines is essentially a wild bird, even after a year of having him.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Interesting...seems like we have a real mix here!

I think a tiel can still be "super tame" without wanting to be touched. Freya is tame to the point of being a pest, for example. If I have anything in my hands, she flies over, lands there and tries to play with it. She certainly has no fear of hands. But she won't even allow scritches most of the time, preferring to get them from Moon nowadays. Gypsy and Juju love their scritches but won't tolerate being touched elsewhere (I think it's a pretty normal tiel thing). And all but Solaire are weary of strangers. Solaire is the only one who will let me touch his back, wings, etc....I don't think it's the norm for tiels, even tame ones.


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

Flippy is incredibly tame. She gives kisses, sits on any part of my body she wants and will protest if something doesn't go her way. She'll eat from my plate without hesitating and dive into my drinks just the same (though I don't let her if I notice it). She usually doesn't like scritches, because she prefers kisses, but if she's In her cage she loves scritches through the bars. She would shower with me if I let her, but since the soap isn't for little birdies she usually waits in the bathroom for me to get out of the shower. She follows me Everywhere and can't bear to be seperated too long from me. She's not scared of me in the least!

She's so tame in fact she once stuck her head in my mouth to get a piece of food SHE wanted.  Ofcourse I don't let her do that as it's badfor her, but oy, was I in shock!


----------



## TínaBrá (Jun 8, 2013)

Tína has rules that she obeys and also knows tricks like being still on the towel and jump, up, down, shoulder, shhh(stop screaming) and stay and she also know kisses


----------



## RiverSong (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm not sure either semi or reasonable. He steps up but instantly wants my shoulder or to attack my computer. 
He's not too fond of hands and prefers to be scratched by my cheek chin nose or lips.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Squall - handreared silly tame

Lemon - handreared silly tame

Rooh - partially handreared. Heavily influenced by company. Put her with avairy birds she is panicky and often sets off night frights. Put her with tame birds she is a lot calmer and more curious of people. She has has phases of sitting on shoulders and taking tickles when she was younger but now mostly stays hands off.

Dante - sings and shows off to me but have never bothered to tame. Have held briefly on many occasions when picking him up off the floor following one of his crashes!

Ziva - curious of me but never bothered to tame. Bites hard when handled.

Abby - ex avairy, untame, shy

Denozo - ex avairy, untame, curious

Truffle - ex avairy, untame, curious


Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I put Kiwi under super tame. She's a velcro bird too, extremely cuddly, but clingy.
Her nails are really sharp right now though and she loves landing on my head, ouch! :lol:


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Woodstock is reasonably tame. I only put reasonably because although you can step him up, pick him up (like, holding his wings to his body), towel him, put a harness on, give him skritches etc. he will still get angry and tell you off about it. Plus, he's only this tame with me. He'll put up with my mum and will step up for my dad and my best friend but for some reason, he hates my brothers fiancé with a passion!


----------



## RATTIE (Aug 28, 2008)

Angela is very tame and loves to be with people but Hodgins still does not trust me but he will take millet out of my hand when Angela is doing it and he even picked up a piece of millet off my finger the other day.


----------



## Zzzonked (Jul 13, 2013)

Chili is very tame with me at least. Always wants to be with me and get involved with whatever I'm doing. He doesn't like me being out of his sight when I'm at home and will call out to me if I go out of his view for even a second. (If I'm gone too long he'll flap down onto the ground and look for me, I hate it when he does this though cause hes clumsy and usually hits a wall) Sometimes he gets a bit snappy if I try move him away from nibbling the keyboard and he doesnt like me touching his wings. Absolutely loves scratches and kisses.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Super tame over here! Bjorn is ridiculously soppy and people oriented. Such a teddy bear  Ollie is very tame and loves people, but she's less in your face. She does her own thing and likes her freedom. They're both super tame though!


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have varying degrees...

Pearly and Piedy are two that I took in, probably not hand raised, fly away when I enter the aviary

Ruby and Squeak, my first and 3rd tiels. Originally HR, now in an aviary, still like human attention, but not touching - just talking. 

Pheonix, my 2nd tiel. Originally HR, super curious and will jump on your shoulder or chew on your hair if you stand in one place long enough in the aviary. Not hand friendly

Popeye and Cricket, my hand raised babies from last year. I carry them out to their outside cage every day from their inside cage. They don't LOVE hands, but will step up. They don't like scritches but will take millet, want to look inside your mouth and be happily curious around you. 


Then there is my work bird Spot. He is an attention seeker, DEMANDS that he come out! DEMANDS attention if you spend too long with a customer and don't give scritches. We all love him to bits though.


----------



## Gingershine12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Chica is kind of tame I suppose. She occasionally does step up and occasionally likes to be pet. She will eat from my hand most of the time.


----------



## Williepat (May 19, 2013)

Not sure if super tame or reasonably tame. Lulu always has to be on my shoulder. Hard to get her off. She will come looking for me. Try to get up early in morn before them to read paper. she likes to chew it. I've had her over a year. Louie for only few months but he is starting to do the same. He's very sweet


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Munchkin's super tame, but only for us. She'll fly over, lean her head against your lips and demand scritches. She'll even let you pick her up in one hand and hold her upside down. She never bites, no matter what you do, and just wants to be with you. But the second anyone else different even enters the room, she'll get terrified and fly away. She has a big personal bubble too when it comes to marshmallow, and will make grumpy sounds and wave her open beak around if she gets too close.

Marshmallow is also tame, but very different. She'll let you put her on a strangers shoulder, and will demand scritches off absolutely anyone. She does bite though if you do something she doesn't like. Trying to put her in her cage when she wants to sit and get scritches is a bit painful. She's also an explorer, and a people bird (she finally gave up chasing after Munchkin for scritches). Remove her from a person or place of interest and she'll fly straight back there. She'll do this dozens of times in a row. Very determined little thing.


----------

